# Off to Spain tomrrow



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Going to the tunnel tomorrow afternoon, anyone else heading that way?

To those going to the Denia meet, we look forward to seeing you there.

Regards.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Safe journey and see you at Denia.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Weather has been great over the last 3 weeks, rain today but improving again tomorrow. Moving in the morning and heading towards Calpe for a few days and then start heading home. Have a safe journey and enjoy the weather and meet at Denia

John & Gail


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Lucky b***er!
Not going until 20th March   . If anyone sees a Bessacar E460 with "Flyingpig on tour" on show in the window, it's us! Can't wait, have a good journey, hope to introduce ourselves at Denia to all at the meet.

See you there,   

Ken & Lin


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thursday night, will be right behind you.. !!  
Cant wait.... It's my birthday so looks like having my cake on the ferry...!!
10 Days with our young grandkids in Costa Brava, fly them home to their mom, back out to Spain and then down to Benidorm for a few more weeks. Dont you just love Ryanair deals ? £10 !!!!
Not at Denia MHF rally but may be going to the MCC rally at Gandia..


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hope you have a good and safe journey. Will see you in Denia in a few weeks.

Sooty


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

tonka said:


> Thursday night, will be right behind you.. !!
> Cant wait.... It's my birthday so looks like having my cake on the ferry...!!
> 10 Days with our young grandkids in Costa Brava, fly them home to their mom, back out to Spain and then down to Benidorm for a few more weeks. Dont you just love Ryanair deals ? £10 !!!!
> Not at Denia MHF rally but may be going to the MCC rally at Gandia..


What site in Gandia ? is it La Alquera


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

hogan said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday night, will be right behind you.. !!
> ...


Yes, i think it is.. 16th-20th march.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

hogan said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday night, will be right behind you.. !!
> ...


Yes, i think it is.. 16th-20th march.
u


----------

